# iPHone bought in US, use in Canada?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

If I buy a used iPhone in the US and bring it to Canada to use, do I simply make sure it works with SIM cards (I'm on Fido) and unlock it or is there anything else I need to do? 

Is there anything I'll lose out on by buying a US iPhone or is everything the same?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

blackbook said:


> If I buy a used iPhone in the US and bring it to Canada to use, do I simply make sure it works with SIM cards (I'm on Fido) and unlock it or is there anything else I need to do?
> 
> Is there anything I'll lose out on by buying a US iPhone or is everything the same?


You must really not know much about the iPhone eh. iPhones only take sim cards. If you bring it back you'll have to unlock it. 

COnsidered maybe just upgrading and getting a iPhone on contract? Could end up being cheaper. If you dont plan on leaving Fido (or Rogers) then just get it with them, it will save you money, plus it will be brand new.

Also if your bringing one back and dont havea data plan make sure u block off data or you wil incur extra charges.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

doubles87 said:


> You must really not know much about the iPhone eh. iPhones only take sim cards. If you bring it back you'll have to unlock it.
> 
> COnsidered maybe just upgrading and getting a iPhone on contract? Could end up being cheaper. If you dont plan on leaving Fido (or Rogers) then just get it with them, it will save you money, plus it will be brand new.
> 
> Also if your bringing one back and dont havea data plan make sure u block off data or you wil incur extra charges.


hehe, no, that's why i'm asking!

i'm trying to avoid the contract and get one used, hence the used


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Why avoid the contract? Aren't you likely to need a cell phone for the next three years?


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Why avoid the contract? Aren't you likely to need a cell phone for the next three years?


may relocate to another country before next 3 yrs. of a contract expires


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

1. If you buy an iPhone 3G in the US, you have to get a US contract. "Used" 3G iPhones are all still tied to their contract, unless the owner (and thus you) pay an exorbitant amount to release the contract (something under $1000). iPhones you find in the US that are not under these restrictions are almost certainly stolen, which opens you up to other issues.

2. iPhones in Canada are basically under the same situation, so that's not an option either.

3. What you probably want is an iPhone 2G (aka the original model). You lose "real" GPS, but you also lose any need to have a contract. I have an unlocked US iPhone 2G on PAYGO with Fido. Runs all the latest software, works great, and is widely available for very cheap.

Another option of course is to buy a PAYGO phone here in Canada and an iPod Touch. Two devices, but you get it all.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

chas_m said:


> 1. If you buy an iPhone 3G in the US, you have to get a US contract. "Used" 3G iPhones are all still tied to their contract, unless the owner (and thus you) pay an exorbitant amount to release the contract (something under $1000). iPhones you find in the US that are not under these restrictions are almost certainly stolen, which opens you up to other issues.
> 
> 2. iPhones in Canada are basically under the same situation, so that's not an option either.
> 
> ...


hmm, not sure if that's necessarily true as i know some folks who have bought used iPhones off craigslist and didn't need to get the contract involved. basically, there are people who get iPhones through work and keep their current device and are looking to make some easy cash on a new iPhone, without a contract attached....i would guess Americans might do the same


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

blackbook said:


> basically, there are people who get iPhones through work and keep their current device and are looking to make some easy cash on a new iPhone, without a contract attached.


I hadn't considered that, so you could be right. Those people are almost certainly breaking company rules, but that's their problem.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

chas_m said:


> I hadn't considered that, so you could be right. Those people are almost certainly breaking company rules, but that's their problem.


yep, their problem and my gain on a deal!


----------

